# shark rod and reel



## mirrolure man (May 5, 2011)

whats a good rod and reel to catch big shark off the beach ..


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

What's a big Shark? I like to fish for Bull Reds and medium size Sharks to 6ft and I use a 10 FTU Surf Rod With a Daiwa Sealine SHA 35 OR 50. And that will handle what I'm fishing for most of the time. I'll let the guys that fish for bigger Sharks answer your question.


----------



## mirrolure man (May 5, 2011)

*shark rod*

im not talking about the the surf rods im talking about the ones they kayak out off the beach ...


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

A 6/0 HLW with a good standup style rod and 60# premium mono will cover 95% of the sharks you'll hook. I fish mostly 4/0 HLW reels now and you would be suprised at the size fish you can land if you watch what your doing. Most who target big shark though use 12/0 size reels and bigger.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Penn senator. Any thing 4/0 or larger. A 6/0 hlw will handle most anything you will run into. Spool it with 150# braid and 100# mono top shot and u increase your capacity considerably, but remember it still puts out the same amt of drag. Then there are 12/0 senators. Other than that an Avet or shimano 50 wide would be awesome. Just depends on how deep your pockets are. As for rods roys bait and tackle can guide u in the right direction. Me personally I prefer a shorter rod that has more backbone.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry, for kayaking Beyond the Breakers I use a 7' Ugly Stick with a Pen Squidder, Daiwa Sealine SHA 35. A up grade would be a Avet SX, MX. You want a rod that will reach the front of your yak to get a fish around. You want to keep your rod 10 to 2 position or a big Shark can turn you over before you know it. Your rod in that position the Shark will turn the yak around.
For more and better information Go Texaskayakfishermen.com to the BTB site.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Depends on your budget. On the low end, you could go with a Penn 6/0 or 9/0 and a 6-8' stand up rod rated for 100# for about $250-$350 total. On the high end, you could go with an Avet 50W-80W and a 6-10' custom made rod rated at #130+ for about $1000-$2000 total. There's a myriad of choices in between. If you're just starting to fish for big sharks using kayaked baits, I suggest you start on the low end and see if you dig it. It can get very expensive very fast if you're not careful. Any serious shark fisherman would probably agree with me.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

You can never go wrong with a Penn 6/0. You can find good used ones on ebay for under $80. You can get a decent stand up rod from a anemy for under $100. Spool up with 8 0-100# braid and you'll be able to tackle most anything out there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Depending on where youre fishing, you can definitely go wrong with a 6/0. If youre fishing down south for big sharks, you can find yourself under gunned real quick with a reel that size. Speaking experience since Ive been spooled with a 6/0. Big sharks in Galveston are 7-8ft. Big sharks in Corpus/PINS are 10-13ft. This is why I say it depends. If youre looking for BIG sharks, the smallest thing youll wanna use is a 9/0. If you can afford it as surfguy said, go Avet 50w or 80w. My big shark rig as an Avet 50w with about 650yds of 100lb braid and another 200yds of 100lb mono sitting on a custom Gator Glass Shark Unlimited rod. That only comes out if I fish south Texas or Florida. Galveston i use an Avet LX or an MXL for casted baits or an Avet 30w for yakking.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't believe no one has entioned the daiwa sealine big game 600 and 900...they are fantastic reels...every bit a Senator 6 or 9/0...and just flat out tough.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I get a lot of use out of my 4/0 wides and Daiwa 40sha's while my 9/0 and big Tyrnos sit in the rack unused. My son just pulled in an 8'4" greater hammerhead on one of our 40sha's on a 12' tsunami rod. That's not supposed to happen, but is just an example of what a skilled angler can do with undersized gear. I had a 6/0 but didn't like the shape of the reel, too tall, the 4/0 wides are close to same capacity and much more comfortable.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

CoastalAngler said:


> I can't believe no one has entioned the daiwa sealine big game 600 and 900...they are fantastic reels...every bit a Senator 6 or 9/0...and just flat out tough.


I agree, especially after upgrading the drag washers!

An 80w is great for that once every ten years fish you don't want to screw up using live jackfish, etc. But I would not be surprised if 99% of the 80w reels on the sand will never get the opportunity to be used to their potential thus becoming a big fat heavy awkward pretty waste of money/pain in the butt.

A 50w will catch everything but are also expensive.

I second all those who mentioned the 6/0 & 9/0's and I'm also a huge fan of the 4/0w too. In my opinion, the Super Six/Daiwa 900 are probably the best two reels for kayaking a bait when you consider all the variables (budget, line capacity, speed and quality).The 4/0 wide is the best reel for casted baits in my opinion. At the end of the day, it just boils down to personal preference.

If I was starting over from scratch right now, I would go with a 4/0 wide and a super six and then go from there.

Newell reels are also very good. I got my first one 14 years ago when I was 13 and still use it to this day.

Good Luck!


----------

